# Jet lathes



## DUNK_WALES (3 Dec 2012)

Hi all could someone tell me if jet manufacture there own lathes or use clones on closer inspection I have noticed that jet share many similarities with other American brands on the Market.?

Also I'm looking at buying a
1220 vs http://www.axminster.co.uk/images/produ ... 0396_s.jpg

Or a aw1416 vs http://www.axminster.co.uk/images/produ ... 1247_s.jpg

If anyone has experience or comments on any of these lathes the would be great fully received 

Thanks guys
Lee


----------



## chipmunk (3 Dec 2012)

Hi Lee,
I am now the proud owner of 2 Jet lathes - a 1642 and a 1014.

I would say that rather than being clones themselves, they seem to be the blue-print for the clones. The 1642, in particular, has spawned lathes by Laguna, Fox and Axminster (1200 series) from my observations.

I think it would be fair to sat that they are not the cheapest lathes but the castings tend to be good and thick, they are well finished off and the handles, knobs fixtures and fittings etc are of good quality. The other thing to add is that if my experience is anything to go by they are robust and reliable.

Having said that about Jet though I am a great believer in the quality of Axminster products and services and if you choose your equipment based on their ratings of "Trade" or better, which is what I do, and the two lathes you mention are Trade rated I think, then I don't think you'll go far wrong.

Hope this helps
Jon


----------



## DUNK_WALES (3 Dec 2012)

Thanks Jon your right about Axminster and that's where I am looking to buy one from it's so much easier to deal with a company with good customer service.

Thanks for you comment on the clone issue that's what I imagined had happens in perfidy ar the Latina looks identical and I think fox have taken the legs from jet 1442

I was all for getting a 1220 vs until I seen that the axmisnster has a proper 3 phase motor. Oh what to do I have always fancied a 1220 but after seeing the axminster I'm in 2 minds. I'm replacing my record cl3 as I wanted a smaller smoother lathe

Thanks
Lee


----------



## chipmunk (3 Dec 2012)

Hi Lee,
I would have no hesitation about recommending the Axminster1416 lathe. One of the guys in our club has one and it's great although a little under-powered IMHO for a 14" swing lathe. Les Thorne was using one at Harrogate and he had the same lathe last year too.

The other thing to consider is buying your Jet lathes from other places than Axminster - Brimarc are owned by Axminster but they are not always the most competitive. 

I was lucky enough to pick up my 1014 with 30% off at the Harrogate show and Turners Retreat also had the 1220 at 27% off, so it's worth haggling with your local Brimarc outlet to see whether they will do you a better deal. That obviously doesn't apply to the Axi 1416 though.

HTH
Jon


----------



## DUNK_WALES (3 Dec 2012)

Thanks Jon
I will bear that in mind. I live on Anglesey so the nearest decent store that I'm aware of is Axminster in warrington which is 120 miles from me and again no shows in my area which is a shame. Generally i usually end up with mail order but the thing is you dont get to see the products in the flesh.
I will speak to brimarc about the jet when I phoned Axminster last week about the two lathes they wouldn't knock anything off either as the jet already came with a free clubman chuck and the Axminster was in too much of a high demand for them to discount just before Christmas 
Regards
Lee


----------



## chipmunk (4 Dec 2012)

Well you could try Turners Retreat - as I say they were doing very good deals at Harrogate just 10 days ago.

It may be worth giving them a ring (01302 744344) - they appear to have the 1220 VS in stock.

https://www.turners-retreat.co.uk/p...t-lathes/jet-variable-speed-woodturning-lathe

You should be able to negotiate upwards of 20% off as they were offering nearly 30% at Harrogate. I'm sure they'll budge on price and delivery if you say you'll buy from Axminster and get a free chuck and free delivery.

My lathe came by courier on the Wednesday after ording Saturday morning.
HTH
Jon


----------



## DUNK_WALES (4 Dec 2012)

Cheers Jon I will try them I have had quite a few bits and bobs from them over the years do I will see what they can do
Cheers
Lee


----------



## jpt (4 Dec 2012)

A word with Ian from Turners cabin might be worth while as well http://www.turnerscabin.co.uk

john


----------

